# Opinion-Snow Plow Reviews



## kenkah

I was wondering if can get some reviews form you guys on some snow plows. I'm looking to buy 2 new plows for 2 of my trucks and I'm considering the following:

Blizzard 8100 Power Plow
Western Wide-Out Plow
Fisher XLS plow

The plows are basically all the same, but I wanted to find out what guys using these plows have to say about them.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## clark lawn

they are not basically the same. they are the same, they aree all owned by the same company.


----------



## Premier

clark lawn;933500 said:


> they are not basically the same. they are the same, they aree all owned by the same company.


No they are not all the same, they are alike, BUT IN NO WAY the same!!

If you look at the construction of the blizzard as compaired to the western wide out you will see several differences in there construction.. The blizzard is built 1000 times stronger than the western IMO. I was talking with my blizzard/western dealer, the western was more expencive and he said they were having problems with them holding up. I have run the blizzards not so much as a problem with them. I have not run the westerns.

Just because the DD ownes all 3 doesnt mean they are the same.


----------



## 06FX4Blizzard

I would go with the wideout.. i bought one this year and its been the best plow ive owned yet. Sold my blizzard to get this plow. Never own a blizzard again.


----------



## pushin 4 u

Have been running a wideout for 2yrs now and it IS the best plow outta your choices!!! The only complaint I have and you will see on here is the plrubber...plastic/rubber wing edges...they SUCK!!! if you rub the curbs to make the lot look nice you WILL be buying new ones every year. Other than that...(knock on wood) not one other problem...the really nice thing about the wideout is if your cleaning between cars or that odd-ball sized/shaped driveway you can adjust the wings accordingly...PRICELESS!!! When it is all said and done,the amount of the plrubber cutting edges DOES NOT out weight the amount of adjustability, and versitility that you have with this plow!!!


----------



## WIPensFan

I love my 8611LP. I've had it for almost 4 seasons now. Don't know what the new Blizzards are about. There has been a lot of info thrown around on them not being as heavy duty. Read the different plow forums. Don't rule out the Boss-V 9'2" if your looking at bigger plows with scooping ability. Don't know what kind of plowing you do, but I think Boss is best.


----------



## pilotwoody

I currently have a 2005 Ford F350 With a 6.0L diesel
Two years ago I installed a Blizzard 9 foot power plow
This combination seems to work really good I've had no problems

I would now like to replace my front bumper and install a Fab Four aftermarket front bumper with a 16.5 Warm winch

My question to you folks is does anyone have any pictures or comments......Will a blizzard plow fit on the above-described truck with an aftermarket Fab Four winch bumper? Or does this Bumper stick too far forward and interfere with plow operation


----------



## basher

kenkah;933489 said:


> I was wondering if can get some reviews form you guys on some snow plows. I'm looking to buy 2 new plows for 2 of my trucks and I'm considering the following:
> 
> Blizzard 8100 Power Plow
> Western Wide-Out Plow
> Fisher XLS plow
> 
> The plows are basically all the same, but I wanted to find out what guys using these plows have to say about them.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


Plows have basic differences

the Blizzard is direct lift the only way these plows where available before DD bought Blizzard for the technology while the Fisher and Western are Chain lift. Blizzard and Western are both full trip blades, the Fisher is trip edge. Blizzard offers the speedwing a very nice version of the expanding winged blades.

It depends it depends if you find one of these features highly desirable (I for example MULCH prefer a direct lift) and what brand has the best service/parts backup in your operating area.

Dang this is an old thread.


----------

